# How many days after e.c are you in pain? had e.c friday and in agony!



## poshandbecks (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi just wondered if somebody could tell me how long your in pain for after E.C? It was on friday, I was kinda ok saturday just felt like  pulled muscle in my stomach, today it's worse in my stomach, like I feel stiff now too and I am forcing myself to stand up straight, when I realy want to walk bent over double!  
I also have lower back pain. Anybody experienced this? I just want to feel better for embio transfer tomorrow  
Is this all normal?


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

are u drinking lots of water? I am not an expert but I am wondering if it is a sign of ohss? 


I know everyone is different, I was sore ev day, and the next day was even worse, but then it got btter. it is a painful experiance. 


Take it easy hun xx


----------



## stumpy_UK (Aug 5, 2011)

Hmmm. Yes there is a fair bit of soreness after ec but not so you cant stand. I also wonder about ohss. How many eggs did you have? More eggs leaves more follies to be sore as well.


As hope says, are you drinking lots of fluid? My clinic had orders of 2-3 l of water and 1l of milk a day. You feel like you spend your life on the loo but it can help flush everything through. If you are worried does your clinic have an emergency number?


----------



## poshandbecks (Jul 7, 2011)

I had 21 eggs. I've just been on chat and the ladies there said the same. I went to a&e this morning and they pressed on my stomach, asked me what egg collection was and how they did it. Now I have no faith in what they tell me, if thay don't know what ive had.
My local hosptial don't specialise in fertility, my clinic is an hour and a half away.
I think I will go to a&e and ask them to do an ultrasound to check for ohss.
Yes dinking lots of water anyway as Ive had a water infection


----------



## stumpy_UK (Aug 5, 2011)

21! Wow no wonder you are sore! All the follies refill with fluid apparently so you could feel very swollen. 
And yes, a&e are good at normal things but not this sort of thing. Maybe ring your clinic? They must have an emergency number. Good luck and hope you feel better x


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Hello there

I had EC last Monday (20th feb) and felt ok on Monday but was in agony from tuesday on - just like you!!!

I too had 20 eggs collected.... Called the clinic they said it can be OHSS esp due to high number of eggs taken

Have spent the last 6 days in pain, and yes had my ET done with all the pain going on as well. Couldnt eat more than a few bites at a time, couldnt do anything except lie on the bed like a lump.... 

The only way to get rid of it is, drink drink and drink a lot of water!! and i mean a lot !! the clinic told me on the day of ET that I def have OHSS and showed me in the scan how swollen the ovaries and follicles are, basically after EC, the follicles fill up with fluid again and release tons of hormones that cause bloatedness, soreness and discomfrot.

Try and eat small portions more frequently and drink tons. The doc also said keep a mental note of how many times I go for wee, and if I notice that I am not weeing as much as I am drinking or that the wee is starting to get dark, then call the clinic immediately... so guess thats some danger sign you can look out for.

I feel little better today (still pain in lower abdomen but bloating has reduced) 

Good luck and go fetch a big glass of water (i know its painful to add more liquid to your tummy, but its the only way!)


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

oh and sorry to hear about the silly idiots at A&E - I suggest going to your clinic for advise as they know the symptoms, many women get this OHSS at some level... 

also when I say a lot of water, just to quantify, the doctor said between 1.5 - 2.0 litres a day. I def drank more as I wanted the water to start flushing out the additional hormones, which was the only way for it to go.

Good with with your ET!!


----------



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

hello ladies,

I just wanted to say, Sparkle_shoes your post has been a big help for me.  I had EC on thursday.  Iwas not too bad thurs and fri am but from fri pm have been in pain and bloated - hardly eating a thing as felt so uncomfortable.  It has been reasuring to read it's not me but possible OHSS. 

Good thing is pain is on its way out the window so just the bloatedness to contend with now.

Good luck over the next few weeks ladies  

sez xx


----------



## poshandbecks (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks sparkly shoes, that was great help!
Went to a&e again after ringing my clinic-they told me what to tell a&e, to take blood, get a scan to check fluid and to give me pain killers like I should of been given in the 1st place!!!

bloods came back fine, nobody qualified to do a scan, given codeine and then told them I was going home now I have the all clear from the bloods and pain releif. The nurse told me I had to stay in over night and that it wasn't the worst thing in the world if I missed E.T... 
I have no words for that remark...........

Turns out I have a water infection hence the pain in my back! got antibiotics, had e.t and feeling much better today!


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

sez100 and poshandbecks,

big    and glad to help, I have seriously had the worst week last week (and I felt worse than when I had a laparoscopy!) 

hope you feel better soon and get back to being normal (though the doc said that if I do conceive OHSS is likely to remain at a mild level due to increased hormone but thats normal if that happens)  

lots of positive vibes your way and a big swirly sparkle of baby dust.... here it comes *********


----------



## poshandbecks (Jul 7, 2011)

uh oh! Not good news. Apparently I don't have a water infection, and my kidneys could be hurting with ohss. Been asked to got to the clinic at 8am. The bloating feels higher too. Getting worried, this worry and stress can't be good for the embie!!


----------



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Poshandbecks,

Try to stay calm and rest. I know it's easier said than done hun but you have to be +ive for sake of embie.  Wait and see what clinic say 

Sparkly_shoes - hope you week has been better so far  

AFM - bloating has gone down a little but still not got much of an appitite.  Can't even eat picky rubbish foods!   Also still in pain in lower abdominal area....seems worse now since ET  

sending      
sez


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi Poshandbecks how are you feeling now?? I really hope much much better !!    

yes do try to relax and calm, there isnt much you can do except let your body deal with the additional hormone surge, and remember you are in good hands, the clinic knows about these kinds of cases and know the danger signs etc.... they also assured me that OHSS does not affect the embies, so stay positive knowing you are in good experienced hands!!    

sez, thanks for asking, so kind of you, yes I am feeling much better espeically in the last two days - getting to wear your normal sized clothes again is such a relief! But on the other side I have no symptoms of early preg and hoping   to all the heavens and its angels for a BFP, a healthy pregnancy and happy bouncy baby by end of the year!!

good luck you all


----------



## poshandbecks (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi ladies, much better now, thanks for asking. The swelling had gone down by friday. so when do you do your pregnancy test sparkly_shoes? mines friday. I have no symptoms at all. Infact I've got twinges like you get before you get your period.  
I think I've worried too much about being ill, and we had a death in the family, which has brought me down a little.  

Good luck anyway, hope you get a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi Poshandbecks

Unfortunately it was a BFN for us... I got my period last week and it has been the worst week of my life... then the OTD blood tests confirmed it was negative, the embies never stuck  Got to now look ahead and see if future cycles hold better luck 

What about you? I hope you got a BFP!

x


----------



## poshandbecks (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi sparkly_shoes so sorry to hear that. I got an inconclusive test result on friday, then got my period saturday  .
I am driving myself crazy blaming myself for getting stressed over being ill after e.c.
It's hard to understand why my body didnt keep hold of my embie when, reproductively, I am OK.  
Having FET next, and they arent as good quality as a fresh IVF cycle...  odd are even lower now


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

I have had 14 egg collections and have never had any pain at all.

I dont even take a painkiller afterwards. If there is lots of pain, it usually turns out to be from OHSS.

Drink lots of fluids and call your clinic. Hope it gets better soon. On the plus side lots of ladies with OHSS get bfps!!

Good luck with your cycle.


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Sorry, just read further down and see that you are now at end of cycle. 

Sorry about your bfn.


----------



## poshandbecks (Jul 7, 2011)

How have you had so many rounds of IVF I have so much admiration for you. I don't feel very strong at all. I'm questioning if it will ever happen for us and I've only had 1 go.


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

P&B, most people fall pregnant in the first 3 rounds! So fingers crossed and next round will be the one!!


----------



## poshandbecks (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for your support. Today has been so hard, it has just hit me today I think. 

I totaly understand sparkly_shoes how it has been the hardest week for you. I am an absolute mess. Our clinic told us today it would be about 6 weeks until our follow up appointment, I feel so angry that they are leaving us that long without speaking to us. I have so many questions most of which they probably won't be able to answer though. I think I've gathered the fact that I was pregnant for possibly a couple of hours then something went wrong?!! I just wonder if the frozen embies we have will be much of the same pattern since they're from the same batch


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Dear poshandbecks

Trust me, I understand, I had spotting on 3rd and 4th which I hoped to god was implantation, but then I got my AF on Monday 5th, today is more than a week after that and I am still hurting from it.... and wondering how / when it will be better.... 

I know what you mean when you say that it feels like it has just hit you..... please dont blame yourself or beat yourself up, there is nothing you could have done more.... it wasnt meant to be this time and your body had a lot to cope with (remember I too had EC 20 eggs and OHSS, it cant be easy for the body to handle so many things going on)..... I know it feels like there is darkness all around, but dont lose hope... there IS hope, there is, there HAS to be.... you deserve to be a mum, keep positive... 

Our clinic have told us too that they wont see us before May - I tried to persuade them to see me earlier, but they insist they need to wait for 3 months, as the over-strained ovaries need to go back to normal. I know it makes sense what they are saying, but I feel so angry that I have to wait another 3 months.... I have heard from others that many have sucess on their 2nd or 3rd try and that these days the technology is so good that the sucess rates between fresh embies and frozen embies is practically the same.... 

maybe next time your body will be under less stress (as they wont be stimulating the ovaries) and in a much better condition to take on the pregnancy.... 

you can pm me if you wish, keep positive hun and dont bottle it in, talk to your friends, or write to us here, or have a good cry if it makes you feel better. I went for a yoga session yesterday and gym this morning, it really helped me destress a little ..... 

hope you can see the light at the end of this tunnel soon 

*much love*


----------



## poshandbecks (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks Sparkly_shoes.     ...for both of us next time xxx


----------

